# Infamous Driveshaft Center Support Bearing



## 1967&2006gto (Apr 17, 2014)

Consensus out there in 2005-2006 owners: Yes or No, Can that part be removed with new one? Mine is starting to fall apart on my 2006:crazy:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

gtog8ta has replacement center bearings


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I, also had this problem. I bought a used drive shaft that the center
bearing looked good. Still had a bad vibration. I finally broke down and
bought this a few days ago:

https://www.ultrarev.com/Driveshaft...shaft-With-Direct-Fit-Rear-Flange-1000Hp.html

Best thing I have done to my 05 in 11 yrs and 198,000 miles!
I had installed a Spec2 clutch and had bad chattering, especially backing
up. It is almost all gone. Had it up to 135 mph with no vibration.
This is a good price with free shipping.

Larry


----------



## JoshLotterman (Nov 10, 2015)

Another point worth mention is those silly rubber mounts at each end of the stock driveshaft.. i imagine it makes it more difficult to chirp 2nd, (or 3rd). It might be just me, but i like the feeling of slamming the next gear. I will be updating my driveshaft this winter!


----------



## 1967&2006gto (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey Larry, is this replacement plug and play- e.g., no other parts need, nor mods for the one piece?
thanks fern


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

1967&2006gto said:


> Hey Larry, is this replacement plug and play- e.g., no other parts need, nor mods for the one piece?
> thanks fern


The only "mod" you need to do for a one piece is to underneath trim off the driver's rear seat belt bolt below the nut.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

As svede stated. I ground down both rear seat belt bolts and cut
about a 1/2 inch off an unused exhaust hanger rod that was close.

It comes with 3 new allen head bolts and nuts. Torque the bolts to 80 ftlbs dry.
I installed the nuts with blue locktite to the bolt ends sticking out the back of the yoke for lock nuts.
I jacked the rear of the car about 3- 4 in. higher than the front,
and didn't lose any trans fluid.

Larry

Also, when I ordered my drive shaft (11/06/15). I was told it would be drop shipped from the Driveshaft Shop and _could_ take 4 to 6 weeks for delivery.
It showed up at the front door 11/12/15! (UPS required a signature)


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

You can replace the center carrier bearing. There are some on ebay for around $70.00. There are a few vids on youtube on changing them out. I separated mine and window welded the bad rubber, but still had some vibration and
the damn chatter from the clutch. If you went this route, it would
still cost around $350 just for parts (2 ea. rubber couplers, center bearing,
and 12 ea. new TTY bolts and 9 ea. nuts) and still have a POS drive shaft!

Larry


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm fairly close to Inland Empire Driveline in Ontario, Ca.. They built the one piece that's in my GTO about 5 years ago. 

From their website:



> 2004 - 2006 GTO
> 
> Designed for the '04 to '06 Pontiac GTO this kit features a single piece aluminum shaft complete with transmission yoke. It also comes with a new 1350 series pinion yoke eliminating the need for an adapter plate. This configuration was tested on the drag strip for two years prior to its release. The shaft comes fully assembled, balanced and ready to install.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

HP,
Did you have to cut the end of the pinion shaft off to use the
replacement pinion flange?
Also, what specs did you use to reset the crush washer on the re install of the
new flange?
I checked their website, and couldn't find a listing for max RPM/MPH of their drive shaft??

Larry


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

They did the installation.


----------



## Bob O'Driscoll (Jun 15, 2016)

I just joined this group and I actually have my driveshaft apart already if just the bearing is gone I say it is worth fixing it if you have to replace the couplers then consider 1 piece as it is a long term fix but kinda expensive.


----------



## imfastrnu2 (Jun 23, 2015)

svede1212 said:


> The only "mod" you need to do for a one piece is to underneath trim off the driver's rear seat belt bolt below the nut.


This is an old thread but for any new readers out there, you don't need to cut the bolts, you can pull the rear seat out and add a stack of washers or a spacer under the bolt to move it up out of the way. In addition, it's possible, depending on your driveshaft and where they weld the weights, that they may rub on the passenger side exhaust hanger. Just be aware of that and check for clearance.


----------

